# Matchin Panel tomorrow - Update ... They said yes!!



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey all,
Just thought that I would let you know that our matching panel is tomorrow afternoon.  How scary is that?!
Can I ask a question of those who have been already?  Do you get a yes or a no on the day?  I was under the impression that you did, but on reading the paperwork it says seven days?  Not sure if I can hold all the ole emotions in for another 7 days!!  As I have not told work yet (about the match) or even prepared anything for them if it is a yes ..... arrgh ... can you tell I am a little stressed!!
Thanks for any words of wisdom xx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

You usually get a "recommendation" on the day, if I remember correctly, i.e. your social worker will come out and tell you that it's a yes or a no, but that's only classed as a recommendation by the panel. I think the decision-maker then has to review the panel's findings and that's what takes 7 days. The decision-maker's decision rarely differs from the panel's recommendation, but I think they have to tell you that it'll only be confirmed once the decision-maker has had his or her say.

It's been a while now since I asked our social worker about this so this may be out of date, but someone else will surely be able to put your mind at rest if I can't.

Good luck with the match - how exciting.


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Firstly Good Luck with matching tomorrow....not that you'll need it!! You'll be fine. 

We got a 'Yes' on the day and could get organising potential dates for intros,(it helped that the big boss was on the panel that day and gave his recommendation straight away) but I think normally you need to wait for your letter which usually takes around a week to come through....??


You're going to be a mummy!!! How wonderful!

Let us all know how it goes.XxX


----------



## Boggy (Dec 13, 2006)

Hiya

Yes you should get a yes or no on the day, but then wait up to 2 weeks for the official letter after the decision maker has read the reports. I left work the day before matching panel for Cookie, a bit of a leap of faith but it's very unusual for the panel to say no.  We're at matching panel on Wednesday so sharing your nerves!  

Bx


----------



## wynnster (Jun 6, 2003)

Hi

M2M is correct   You get a 'recommendation' from the chair person of the panel.  The official letter from the decision-maker will then take roughly 7-10 days to come through, very very rarely does this decision differ from the panels recommendation  

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow and beyond  

xx


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

OMG!!  Thanks for all your responses.  I am sooooooo nervous.  Not sure how I managed to be at work today, not very focused really .... and I'm the manager!!  Good luck Boggy with your panel - wish I had left work by now, but as you say it is a leap of faith really, and as my team don't know anything maybe a little difficult!
Thanks Miss Sunshine for calling me 'mummy' just dare not think that yet - but maybe tomorrow.  Will keep you all informed.


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Will be thinking of you,can't wait to hear your good news,xxxxx


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

Good luck Honeysuckle, I am sure you don't need it, but can't wait to hear you news.

Mx


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Good luck for today, can't wait to hear your news.

nefe
x


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

Have a wonderful day I ma sure you will be just fine. Chill, relax, you woudl not have got this far if there were any worries. As for work, there are more important things in life and you can tell them when you get the BIG YES!

Love
Welshy


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

GOOD LUCK!


----------



## nic68 (Apr 13, 2007)

Good luck for today with your matching  

nic x


----------



## Honeysuckle (Aug 31, 2006)

Hey all.
Well they said YES!!!  Well, for all of those who are yet to go to matching panel, the actual panel meeting was no more than an hour.  It was a little like approval panel with our SW going in first and then us joining her about 20mins after.  Then we were asked a couple of questions each, then we had to leave the room.  The worst part was when they came to get us and we had to walk along a never ending (well it seemed like it ) corridor back into the meeting room for their decision.  But hey, it was all worth it.
I thought that I would never say this, but ... I meet my little ones a week today.  So, off to do what everyone gets 9 months to do .... in a week! Oh yes, and speak to my boss .... !  xx
Take care all and thanks for sharing so far x


----------



## Maccer (Feb 2, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS HONEYSUCKLE    

So thrilled for you, I bet this week is going to fly by with everything you need to get sorted, I hope your boss understands, if he/she doesn't there are more important things in life to worry about, I bet you are glowing and can't stop smiling and who could blame you, good luck with the meeting next week, I am sure all will go extremely well, keep us updated.

Mx


----------



## M2M (Sep 16, 2009)

CONGRATULATIONS!   

I'm absolutely thrilled for you.


----------



## Nefe (Jan 6, 2008)

Congratulations

That is great news    

nefe


----------



## kittykat1234 (Jan 15, 2010)

FANTASTIC - CONGRATULATIONS!!!

How old are the 2 you have been approved for? Boys,girls,both??

If you would rather not say or pm me i totally understand xxx


----------



## mmmbop (Jun 30, 2003)

Wonderful news,can't wait to hear all about them,have fun shopping,getting organised!!! xxx


----------



## jan welshy (Jan 18, 2003)

FAN BLOOMING TASTIC!!!!!!! KNEW IT WOULD GO WELL FOR YOU. GOSH LOTS OF GOOD NEWS AND GOOD TIMES FOR YOU ALL.
LOVE
WELSHY, DH AND SUNSHINE X


----------



## Belliboo (Dec 23, 2007)

Congratulations, enjoy your shopping spree & getting everything ready for when you bring your little ones home xx


----------



## Losing my grip (Dec 17, 2006)

Hi there Honeysuckle - just wanted to say massive congratulations to you regarding your match approval. 
Just read your thread and its made me very excited!
DH & I were approved in Jan 2010 then put on hold for a month as we lost my father in law on New Years Eve - this was the longest month ever!  
We met with our SW early Feb who managed to get us off hold for family finding as they were considering keeping us on hold till April (I don't think so!!!)
DH rang the SW on Monday to get an update on whats happening and there seems to be lots of chats with other SW's & exchange days so I am praying that we may hear something from her soon with regards to possible match/es  
Please tell us more about what has been happening following your match approval as I will need all the information available as I do like to be organised! I assume that introductions have/are starting soon so can imagine you are pretty busy at the mo! 
What/how many/how old etc etc.
Look forward to hearing whats been happening.
Best of luck with everything!!!!
Losing My Grip (Emma) xx


----------

